# DIY for changing rear brakes MK3



## VR_six (May 27, 2005)

is there a DIY anywhere.


----------



## VR_six (May 27, 2005)

guess not.


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR_six)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm


----------

